# RB or Torr



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, sensible debate please! I want to get a nice new tamper. I have just sold my RB flat recently to a forum member as I believe the grind profile the Mythos chucks out is better suited to a curve. but, I do not appreciate the difference between the American and European curve. Yes, I know one is more pronounced but what is the impact?

Why do some prefer Torr over RB? Is it just aesthetics? Should I just buy a base and get my own handle made?

Oh, I should mention here that I have made contact with a Wood Turner who is getting really excited about making me some handles. They are past prototype stage now and I am going to see him next week as he has also turned a few lever handles. The prices are good in my view, and when I get some more info, I will share it and if anyone wants to order from him, they can. I hope to have half a dozen samples to send down to the Grind Off for those going to have a look at. He will only work with English wood, so none of your endangered species of rain forest stuff!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny you should start this thread, David - I've just decided to go for an oversize curved tamper - wanted to see if there is any difference to be had over a flat one.

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/goldfinger_2012

The version in zebra wood looks very nice - I've got a RB in this and it's stunning. Price is hard to justify though!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, looks stunning Patrick. I am thinking about base only and having my chap showcase me a handle, so all options considered?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny you should mention Torr Goldfingers - look what just turned up this morning!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Those are lovely Andy. I think a tamper is the next most important thing after grinder and machine. I only mean that in a having toys sort of way of course, but, like many, I do love my toys!

I bought a new toy this week ans hope to get it next week. Never seen one in the flesh before. I cannot even remeber its name now but it is an Elektra of some sort. Still have a couple of days to think up a good story for the wife. I am running out of good ones now, so if any one uses an excuse I might not heard of, please let me know!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've literally just received my TORR this morning and blimey am I impressed! 58.4mm and it fits a treat into the VST and makes a lovely seal around the edges. The machining of this is perfect in every way. Excellent service from Jens too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David, I'm heading north - week after next. Will PM you to see if we can fix a meet. If my Goldfinger has arrived, I'll bring it along so you can try it out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Funny you should mention Torr Goldfingers - look what just turned up this morning!


Bootiful, Andy. How long did it take to arrive - placed an order this morning.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff Patrick! I had better get practicing!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blimey, David, which Elektra have you acquired? This one looks seriously scary.

View attachment 2596


And I am pretty sure she wouldn't fit in your basket not matter which tamp you used!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps not, bu think of the fun I will have playing with her buttons!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remembered her real name! Elektra Minerva

  

Thats a stock photo but you get the twist!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got a torr. great tamper! Looks the nuts.....and I had it laser engraved with my initials just for extra extravagance!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You lot have got far too much money, but if I get one can we start a torr owners club


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

An owners club, now, theres an idea! We could have a annual outing to emelinos and hope everyone behaves or it would be a rid time. We could take some licorice pedos and then visit Dartmor and climb a .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> An owners club, now, theres an idea! We could have a annual outing to emelinos and hope everyone behaves or it would be a rid time. We could take some licorice pedos and then visit Dartmor and climb a .......


David, time to ease back on the caffeine intake!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You all have great taste. The TORRs are quality


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have to thank you Gary for giving the thumbs up for Torrs some posts ago - got me curious - which is always a danger. Looking forward to mine arriving. Are Cafekultur pretty quick at turning round orders?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have to thank you Gary for giving the thumbs up for Torrs some posts ago - got me curious - which is always a danger. Looking forward to mine arriving. *Are Cafekultur pretty quick at turning round orders*?


From memory about 10 days, although they added a couple of packs of haribo sweets for the delay


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> From memory about 10 days, although they added a couple of packs of haribo sweets for the delay


Great, with a bit of luck it will arrive in time to take up to David's in Noocastle for a play with his Mythos and various levers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Which model did you go for in the end?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Funny you should mention Torr Goldfingers - look what just turned up this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be pleased with it?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Which model did you go for in the end?


58.4mm convex in Zebra - nice!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bootiful, Andy. How long did it take to arrive - placed an order this morning.


Cheers mate, took about 2 or 3 weeks in the end..

Really glad I made the extra effort/expense on a torr, pricey, but I love it more than all my other equipment


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> You must be pleased with it?!


Yep its gorgeous mate, thanks for the tip off









Just want to stare at it..lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

what did the postage work out at please?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

About 4 or 5 quid


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there much difference between the bases? I do not mean convex to flat, I meant between the cheaper and dearer models. is the extra expense (apart from the Goldfinger) in the handle? I was considering buying a base and getting my own handle made anyway, but with the Torr, I do not think you can buy the base separately. So, unless you opt for the Goldfinger which is definitely different, then a base is a base?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

mine has a detachable base and I can swap the base to other shapes


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Is there much difference between the bases? I do not mean convex to flat, I meant between the cheaper and dearer models. is the extra expense (apart from the Goldfinger) in the handle? I was considering buying a base and getting my own handle made anyway, but with the Torr, I do not think you can buy the base separately. So, unless you opt for the Goldfinger which is definitely different, then a base is a base?


You can buy any of the bases separately


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where from gary


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.pasmarose.de/catalog/tamper-torr-metal-extras-c-53_237_241.html?language=en&osCsid=85eada0e6f5afa761c2228121ee809f1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, thanks for the link. I have had a look at it. Is that one the 58.4 mm american curve? I can see now way of selecting those options!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just emailed them to order, they are all available


----------

